# Where to buy malaysian driftwood?



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm looking for a nice center piece of malaysian driftwood. It will go in my 90 gallon with Rotkeil Severums. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I Googled it and it returned a whole bunch of online sellers. Also try eBay and Aquabid. Check your 
local shops as well. I see even Petco carries it. Are you having trouble finding it, or just looking for 
deals?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Here in Canada, Big Al's always has a bin of malaysian driftwood of all sizes and shapes. Might have to dig a bit but there are some gems. WAY cheaper than the plastic wrapped stuff I've seen at other stores too.

Are there Big Al's in Iowa? Must be something similar...


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I am having some trouble finding it. I did a quick google search and a lot of the stuff I came across didn't have photos of the exact pieces for sale. As for the big box stores, one of them sells very small pieces, at $10 a pop! I'm looking for something that is going to take up some space in my 90 gallon. Another shop that is a 2 hour round trip, doesn't have very much in right now so I don't want to make a trip and not come up nothing, again. That was the case the last time I went, I was kind of bummed.

We don't have any Big Al's Store here in Iowa. I really wish we did!

It would be nice if I could find a deal as money is rather tight for me right now.

I'll look a little deeper online when I have more time and see if I can find something on aquabid.

Thanks again for chiming in guys.


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ebay is usually best bet for pieces with character. Sellers usually have really good individual pics.

I used to buy from Ebay seller rockartsource but he hasn't had anything in a while...


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bad thing about ebay you can buy a 26X15x12 piece for 19.99.....

but $75 dollars for shipping and handling :x


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah... many sellers do that.

But there are just as many with very reasonable shipping "fees"

The thing with wood is that its heavy. Local would be best bet but if you don't have any good local sources, you've gotta suck the shipping


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

Thought I saw some advertised like that at Petco but I could be wrong


----------

